# Recommended video player?



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello:

Which player is recommended to play any file format (film/video) and multimedia? Totem does not display the movie or video image, Totem does not have codecs to play on FreeBSD.

By installing the VLC package and does not leave any video or movie image. _[ ? -- Mod. ]_


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 19, 2013)

I use multimedia/mplayer and it works perfectly.

Spanish is my mother tongue, feel free to send me a private message if you need basic language assistance.


----------

